# If You Have A Erection Lasting More Than Four Hours  Call Who?



## Lon

We have all seen this ad on TV and it makes me laugh since most men would think that four plus hours would be a bonus.

A  better Commercial would say--" If you have a errection lasting more than four hours WAKE HER UP.


----------



## Shalimar

Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Ruthanne

:holymoly::lol1:


----------



## jujube

They do have a pill for that problem, y'know......it's called "****** Falls".   It's a really BIG pill; you put it in your shoe and it makes you limp.


----------



## QuickSilver

I'd say, call the Guinness Book of world records..


----------



## Pappy

Heck, I had an erection that lasted 5 years. From age 13 to 18. :magnify:


----------



## Falcon

What's an erection ?


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks for the laughs.  I figure if it lasts that long, the guy will stub it into things. Slivers would be painful.


----------



## Bobw235

Amy Schumer has the answer in this public service announcement.


----------



## Phoenix

Cute.  So how many guys on this site are going to run right over?


----------



## Pappy

Phoenix said:


> Cute.  So how many guys on this site are going to run right over?



On my way....


----------



## Bobw235




----------



## tnthomas

Lon said:


> We have all seen this ad on TV and it makes me laugh since most men would think that four plus hours would be a bonus.
> 
> A  better Commercial would say--" If you have a errection lasting more than four hours WAKE HER UP.



Heck, she's probably passed out from exhaustion- better go ahead on to the ER....


----------



## Guitarist

Lon said:


> We have all seen this ad on TV and it makes me laugh since most men would think that four plus hours would be a bonus.
> 
> A  better Commercial would say--" If you have a errection lasting more than four hours WAKE HER UP.




Oh, please.  If you woke "her" up -- who is she, BTW? -- she'd probably clonk you with your own boner (and you'd deserve it).

Seriously, guys, if any of you weren't madly panicking at the end of HALF of one hour when  your erection hadn't gone down, you'd be practically in tears begging "her" to drive you to the ER -- you'd be too panicky to think to call 911/999.  

You have an erection lasting 4 hours and you're bursting for a pee?  

Grow up, guys.  

Granted, this thread's no more offensive than the ones some of the women have started in recent weeks ...


----------



## fureverywhere

I never had one personally but it does spark one's imagination a bit...


----------



## Shalimar

Offensive threads? Only truly offensive post I recall lately contained a severed head. That is offensive. A little playful banter keeps us young IMHO. Again, why would any individual who clearly finds so much disappointment in so many sf threads choose to remain? Life is too short.


----------



## Shalimar

Fur, lolololol.


----------



## Phoenix

There's nothing offensive about this thread.  And I agree with Shali on the points she made.   If a person finds this post offensive, they don't have to read it. The world has gone nuts, and any time we can find a way to let off a little steam in a harmless way, we should take advantage of it.  I've never understood why it's okay for tv shows to show someone murdering someone, but it's not okay to show people having sex.  For crying out loud. That's backwards. We all know about sex.  We all know some funny things that happen during the process of getting it on or trying to.  There are those of us women who love the male anatomy and everything it can do for us.  There are some of guys who enjoy the female anatomy for similar reasons.  Let's drink a toast to the fun of it all.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

If I had an erection that lasted 4 hours, I'd start my way working around the cul-de-sac.  Hopefully, some of the younger ladies in the neighborhood would take pity on an old man in such a compromising condition and do what they could to ease the situation.


----------



## Phoenix

They probably would.


----------



## Shalimar

What a fun thread! Lolol.


----------



## Phoenix

Thanks for the laughs.  This is just what I needed today.


----------



## Ruthanne

Some people still think sex is dirty and not to be talked about.  Sex is a beautiful thing and a healthy thing and it's good to talk about it, laugh about it and be cool with it.


----------



## fureverywhere

I toadly agree...youngin' s think when you turn fifty or sixty...crap you play bingo and gradually die off...old people getting busy or even having desire is beyond what they want to imagine. N' really that is too bad. We can take our time and don't have to worry about "one on the way"...really we can find our best years


----------



## Phoenix

My best sex has been in my older years.  I've gotten rid of my early religious programing that told me it was dirty. I've learned to better enjoy who and what I am.  It's nice to have silenced the demons that told me sex was a sin.  If nobody ever did it, none of us would be having this conversation.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> Heck, I had an erection that lasted 5 years. From age 13 to 18. :magnify:



My high school boyfriend had that same problem . . . .


----------



## Guitarist

Phoenix said:


> There's nothing offensive about this thread.  And I agree with Shali on the points she made.   If a person finds this post offensive, they don't have to read it. The world has gone nuts, and any time we can find a way to let off a little steam in a harmless way, we should take advantage of it.  I've never understood why it's okay for tv shows to show someone murdering someone, but it's not okay to show people having sex.  For crying out loud. That's backwards. We all know about sex.  We all know some funny things that happen during the process of getting it on or trying to.  There are those of us women who love the male anatomy and everything it can do for us.  There are some of guys who enjoy the female anatomy for similar reasons.  Let's drink a toast to the fun of it all.



There may not be anything offensive to _you_. It is offensive to _me._  It started out mentioning some hypothetical woman as a sex object (the poster has posted before he doesn't even "have" a woman right now anyway so she must be hypothetical). Then other guys chimed in making comments on the same theme.  Showing absolutely no respect for women whatsoever.  Yes. That offends me.  Some of these guys can be funny on other threads, then one of them -- who never plays any other games here -- makes some sexist comment, and other guys join in.  And you women think it's funny.

Guess you have no self-respect, huh, girls?

That's why women have been seen as sex objects for so long.  They think it's funny.  Like those here who call their own breasts boobs, and don't see what a put-down that is. 

I just don't get you people. That's why I quit welcoming the new people who come here thinking this is a great community.


----------



## Shalimar

There is a difference between sexism/objectification and fun. For thirty years I have counseled sexually abused boys, girls, men, and women. Dignity means different things to different people. No one person is the 

arbiter for all. Where mutual respect exists, words such as boobs are simply amusing to many. No one is obligated to use such terminology if it makes them uncomfortable, but to label us "girls" as lacking in self respect is judgemental in the extreme. I 

have been here for almost a year and a half, these men being so  heavily critiqued, are my friends. They hold my affection and respect. There is an easygoing camaraderie amongst many of us on this site, so necessary when much of the world is currently 

locked in such uncertainty and strife. Play, laughter, silliness, all these things provide balance. This is a good thing. We are a disparate bunch on this forum, different nationalities, genders, ages, beliefs, personalities. Cooperation/coexistence is only 

achieved through tolerance, a willingness to turn the other cheek, rather than impose our sense of what is appropriate on everyone else. We all have our sensitivities, subjects we find distressing. Fortunately, one can avoid such threads without 

ruining them for people who enjoy them. Some of us love robust debate, yet do not take such differences of opinion 
personally. This too is healthy.  I am sorry if some "don't get us." Perhaps individuals who hold rigid codes around their 

perception of propriety would be happier in a more structured, staid environment, where they can enjoy the company of like minded people. No one member is ever going to set the tone for what this forum "should be," that would be supremely authoritarian. Our admin/moderator would never stand for it, rightly so.


----------



## fureverywhere

An average bath spigot? Given some time you will see paradise...


----------



## ossian

fureverywhere said:


> I toadly agree...youngin' s think when you turn fifty or sixty...crap you play bingo and gradually die off...old people getting busy or even having desire is beyond what they want to imagine. N' really that is too bad. We can take our time and don't have to worry about "one on the way"...really we can find our best years


Does this mean I can stop playing bingo and get back to what I really enjoy???? Thank, gawd! I hate bingo!


----------



## Butterfly

Youngins always think they invented six, and seem quite horrified that older folks enjoy it, too.  I remember being quite horrified when I realized my parents had actually "done it" or I wouldn't be here.


----------



## mitchezz

Butterfly said:


> Youngins always think they invented six, and seem quite horrified that older folks enjoy it, too.  I remember being quite horrified when I realized my parents had actually "done it" or I wouldn't be here.



We're Catholic so I went with Immaculate Conception.


----------



## mitchezz

Phoenix said:


> There's nothing offensive about this thread.  And I agree with Shali on the points she made.   If a person finds this post offensive, they don't have to read it. The world has gone nuts, and any time we can find a way to let off a little steam in a harmless way, we should take advantage of it.  I've never understood why it's okay for tv shows to show someone murdering someone, but it's not okay to show people having sex.  For crying out loud. That's backwards. We all know about sex.  We all know some funny things that happen during the process of getting it on or trying to.  There are those of us women who love the male anatomy and everything it can do for us.  There are some of guys who enjoy the female anatomy for similar reasons.  Let's drink a toast to the fun of it all.



Like just about everything else in life good sex requires a sense of humour.


----------



## IKE

Hell if I had a 4 hr. erection I wouldn't be able use the ceiling fan over the bed while reclining on my back.

thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.


----------



## Pappy

Or, go camping. No tent poles needed.


----------



## QuickSilver

Guitarist said:


> There may not be anything offensive to _you_. It is offensive to _me._  It started out mentioning some hypothetical woman as a sex object (the poster has posted before he doesn't even "have" a woman right now anyway so she must be hypothetical). Then other guys chimed in making comments on the same theme.  Showing absolutely no respect for women whatsoever.  Yes. That offends me.  Some of these guys can be funny on other threads, then one of them -- who never plays any other games here -- makes some sexist comment, and other guys join in.  And you women think it's funny.
> 
> Guess you have no self-respect, huh, girls?
> 
> That's why women have been seen as sex objects for so long.  They think it's funny.  Like those here who call their own breasts boobs, and don't see what a put-down that is.
> 
> I just don't get you people. That's why I quit welcoming the new people who come here thinking this is a great community.




Why are you here?

Shali said it best in post #28.    I believe she speaks for nearly all of us.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## QuickSilver

Personally.... I tend to say THANKS to modern medicine...  Yeah.. Thanks a lot!!..   Just when we get the old goat settled down, you go ahead and create the "little blue pill".    hahahahahaha


----------



## Jackie22

Shalimar said:


> There is a difference between sexism/objectification and fun. For thirty years I have counseled sexually abused boys, girls, men, and women. Dignity means different things to different people. No one person is the
> 
> arbiter for all. Where mutual respect exists, words such as boobs are simply amusing to many. No one is obligated to use such terminology if it makes them uncomfortable, but to label us "girls" as lacking in self respect is judgemental in the extreme. I
> 
> have been here for almost a year and a half, these men being so  heavily critiqued, are my friends. They hold my affection and respect. There is an easygoing camaraderie amongst many of us on this site, so necessary when much of the world is currently
> 
> locked in such uncertainty and strife. Play, laughter, silliness, all these things provide balance. This is a good thing. We are a disparate bunch on this forum, different nationalities, genders, ages, beliefs, personalities. Cooperation/coexistence is only
> 
> achieved through tolerance, a willingness to turn the other cheek, rather than impose our sense of what is appropriate on everyone else. We all have our sensitivities, subjects we find distressing. Fortunately, one can avoid such threads without
> 
> ruining them for people who enjoy them. Some of us love robust debate, yet do not take such differences of opinion
> personally. This too is healthy.  I am sorry if some "don't get us." Perhaps individuals who hold rigid codes around their
> 
> perception of propriety would be happier in a more structured, staid environment, where they can enjoy the company of like minded people. No one member is ever going to set the tone for what this forum "should be," that would be supremely authoritarian. Our admin/moderator would never stand for it, rightly so.



Shali, you are a smart lady, I always appreciate your wise words.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Hell if I had a 4 hr. erection I wouldn't be able use the ceiling fan over the bed while reclining on my back.
> 
> thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.



What's your address??!!  

:lol:


----------



## QuickSilver




----------



## IKE

Ameriscot said:


> What's your address??!!
> 
> :lol:



PM headed your way darl'in.


----------



## HazyDavey

mitchezz said:


> We're Catholic so I went with Immaculate Conception.



That's a good one!!   :highly_amused:


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> PM headed your way darl'in.



Yea, baby!!  :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

Pappy said:


> Or, go camping. No tent poles needed.



:lol:


----------



## QuickSilver

You people are so dirty minded.....


----------



## ossian

Ameriscot said:


> What's your address??!!
> 
> :lol:


Damn, that size issue again.  Now I feel depressed. Back to the bingo, I suppose! :grin:


----------



## QuickSilver

All this sex talk..   I just may have to give it a try again


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> All this sex talk..   I just may have to give it a try again




Go for it!!  I highly recommend it.


----------



## QuickSilver

Ameriscot said:


> Go for it!!  I highly recommend it.
> 
> View attachment 30326



even better..


----------



## Falcon

A lot of dry humor, ya ask me !


----------



## Shalimar

Ike, address? Shhhh. We won't tell Philly.......lol, or Annie's hubby.


----------



## Shalimar

I have never laughed so hard before seven thirty am before. You guys are awesome! Thanks.


----------



## QuickSilver

Falcon said:


> A lot of dry humor, ya ask me !



Gives a whole new meaning to the question "Do you "Smoke" after sex?"  doesn't it?


----------



## Shalimar

QS, HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## ossian

QuickSilver said:


> All this sex talk..   I just may have to give it a try again


Well if you do let me know what is involved! I can remember something about expensive meals, wine and dark rooms. After that, it is all a blank!


----------



## SifuPhil

Shalimar said:


> Ike, address? Shhhh. We won't tell Philly.......lol, or Annie's hubby.



HEY, now!


----------



## QuickSilver

ossian said:


> Well if you do let me know what is involved! I can remember something about expensive meals, wine and dark rooms. After that, it is all a blank!



I'm hoping it's like riding a bicycle...


----------



## Bobw235

QuickSilver said:


> I'm hoping it's like riding a bicycle...



Well.....it is good exercise.......and there are other similarities, but I'll stop there.


----------



## Phoenix

Guitarist said:


> There may not be anything offensive to _you_. It is offensive to _me._  It started out mentioning some hypothetical woman as a sex object (the poster has posted before he doesn't even "have" a woman right now anyway so she must be hypothetical). Then other guys chimed in making comments on the same theme.  Showing absolutely no respect for women whatsoever.  Yes. That offends me.  Some of these guys can be funny on other threads, then one of them -- who never plays any other games here -- makes some sexist comment, and other guys join in.  And you women think it's funny.
> 
> Guess you have no self-respect, huh, girls?
> 
> That's why women have been seen as sex objects for so long.  They think it's funny.  Like those here who call their own breasts boobs, and don't see what a put-down that is.
> 
> I just don't get you people. That's why I quit welcoming the new people who come here thinking this is a great community.



We are all different.  That's what makes life interesting.  The rules and mores that one person applies to things is not the same as what another does. If you stop reading the things that bug you and stop being judgemental of us, you will be a happier person.  I enjoy sex.  That does not make me a sex object, nor does it mean I have no self-respect.  I'm sorry your life is making you unhappy. Please find a way to address that.  At this age it's way passed time.

There is a seniors website where the women are mostly fundamentalist Christians.  It's called Boomer Women Speak. It was not right for me, but it might be for you.


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> Ike, address? Shhhh. We won't tell Philly.......lol, or Annie's hubby.



Oh boy !......oh boy!......oh boy !......I can't believe it's really gonna be a 'two fer' !......Yes !......Yes !

It's beginning to look like I better go get a five gallon bucket of them little blue pills......okay here's the address.

It's 1734 West La****........wait a minute, I hate to nit pick but you two hot ladies ain't gonna make me pay your airfare are ya ?


----------



## Shalimar

No Ike, Annie and I will pay our way. Lolol.


----------



## Phoenix

fureverywhere said:


> An average bath spigot? Given some time you will see paradise...



A handheld shower nozzle works good too.


----------



## Pappy

Did you hear about the man that spent too much on Viagara? 
Now, he's hard up.


----------



## IKE

Shalimar said:


> No Ike, Annie and I will pay our way. Lolol.



Thanks girl, you're the best.......I can see now why Philly is crazy about ya.


----------



## HazyDavey

Falcon said:


> A lot of dry humor, ya ask me !



"Oh man,"   You guys are killing me today!!   :tears_of_joy:

Ha de ho ho ho .. giggle giggle ...  snort snort ...  fart.


----------



## Phoenix

This is fun.


----------



## Bobw235

Phoenix said:


> A handheld shower nozzle works good too.



Ah, the creative curiosity of the human mind.  Jason Biggs in American Pie.


----------



## IKE

Phoenix said:


> A handheld shower nozzle works good too.



Tell me about it......it took me awhile to figure it out but I removed the one in our bathroom.


----------



## Phoenix

IKE said:


> Tell me about it......it took me awhile to figure it out but I removed the one in in our bathroom.


Was that because it was too much of a temptation?


----------



## Shalimar

Jason Biggs, lolololol.


----------



## Shalimar

Phoenix, sadly, I think Ike felt inadequate......


----------



## IKE

Phoenix said:


> Was that because it was too much of a temptation?



Hmmm, do you mean that fellas can use them also ?......if so maybe I'll reinstall that sucker.


----------



## Phoenix

IKE said:


> Hmmm, do you mean that fellas can use them also ?......if so maybe I'll reinstall that sucker.



I don't know, but why not, if aimed right.  One thing to keep in mind fellas, if your ladies are getting turned on in the shower, that means they are more likely to be all revved up when you're ready.  Kind of like, the more you do it the more you wanta do it.


----------



## Ruthanne

IKE said:


> Hell if I had a 4 hr. erection I wouldn't be able use the ceiling fan over the bed while reclining on my back.
> 
> thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.....thump, ouch.


mg::wow:


----------



## Ruthanne

Pappy said:


> Or, go camping. No tent poles needed.


artytime::woohoo1:


----------



## Ruthanne

Bobw235 said:


> Ah, the creative curiosity of the human mind.  Jason Biggs in American Pie.
> 
> View attachment 30327


That movie made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Phoenix

So, Ike, I assume this means when you have sex, you are on one side of the room and your partner is on the other?  Sounds like John Holmes would have been jealous.


----------



## Shalimar

Phoenix, you are hilarious! At this rate, I shall need a bib whenever I drink coffee.


----------



## ossian

QuickSilver said:


> I'm hoping it's like riding a bicycle...


You mean you can fall off every now and again? I skin my knees when that happens.  But I always wear a helmet. Safety first....... always!


----------



## Shalimar

Ossian, a helmet? Lolol. What sort? Please tell me it doesn't resemble Eyore!


----------



## QuickSilver

ossian said:


> You mean you can fall off every now and again? I skin my knees when that happens.  But I always wear a helmet. Safety first....... always!



No...  I mean that no matter how long since you've ridden, you never forget how..


----------



## NancyNGA

I really like this thread.  Being a person who tends to "daydream" a lot about these kinds of things, y'all are providing me with lots of new material to make my scenarios more "interesting."


----------



## QuickSilver

NancyNGA said:


> I really like this thread.  Being a person who tends to "daydream" a lot about these kinds of things, y'all are providing me with lots of new material to make my scenarios more "interesting."



I thought I was the only one with a very active Daydream scenario.   I call it my "Happy Place".... I like to spend time there.


----------



## Shalimar

Daydreams are awesome, they work for me. We are not dead. Lolol.


----------



## QuickSilver

Shalimar said:


> Daydreams are awesome, they work for me. We are not dead. Lolol.



and everything is always absolutely PERFECTION in my "happy place"...


----------



## Shalimar

Perfect is good!


----------



## NancyNGA

I'm trying to figure out how to work a _bicycle_ into the next one.


----------



## jujube

Pappy said:


> Did you hear about the man that spent too much on Viagara?
> Now, he's hard up.



Well, they did come out with a generic for Viagara and it's a lot cheaper:  Micoxaflopin.


----------



## Shalimar

Jujube! Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## IKE

Phoenix said:


> So, Ike, I assume this means when you have sex, you are on one side of the room and your partner is on the other?  Sounds like John Holmes would have been jealous.



Out of respect for the dearly departed I ain't gonna say that ole John was jealous.....I'll just say that the boy always bowed in my presence.


----------



## Ameriscot

IKE said:


> Oh boy !......oh boy!......oh boy !......I can't believe it's really gonna be a 'two fer' !......Yes !......Yes !
> 
> It's beginning to look like I better go get a five gallon bucket of them little blue pills......okay here's the address.
> 
> It's 1734 West La****........wait a minute, I hate to nit pick but you two hot ladies ain't gonna make me pay your airfare are ya ?



Well, I'm in Michigan now so not as expensive.


----------



## Ruthanne

jujube said:


> Well, they did come out with a generic for Viagara and it's a lot cheaper:  Micoxaflopin.


:lol1:


----------



## IKE

Ameriscot said:


> Well, I'm in Michigan now so not as expensive.



Annie you two hotties ain't into rough kinky stuff like spanking and whips are ya ?

Just so you know up front I don't mind being lead around on all fours wearing a dog collar while calling you two 'mistress'
or maybe even a little hot wax dripped on me here and there but I've always drawn the line at plain ole out and out pain.......I'm just too big of a wimp for the really rough stuff.


----------



## ossian

QuickSilver said:


> No...  I mean that no matter how long since you've ridden, you never forget how..


Oh, I think I understood!


----------



## ossian

Shalimar said:


> Ossian, a helmet? Lolol. What sort? Please tell me it doesn't resemble Eyore!


It could if I painted eyes in it and stuck ears onto the sides.


----------



## Shalimar

Ossian, HaHaHaHaHaHa. Do!


----------



## Phoenix

Ike, my husband suggests that next time you move the bed out from under the chandelier.  He knows from personal experience that it can help.  If that still doesn't work you can vault the ceilings.  He's pinned me against it a number of times, and I had to sit and spin to make things work right.


----------



## Shalimar

Phoenix, I didn't know you had a spin cycle! LMAO.


----------



## Phoenix

Shalimar said:


> Phoenix, I didn't know you had a spin cycle! LMAO.



I don't advertise this fact.  It might not be available in later models, and I wouldn't want anyone else to feel deprived...or is it depraved.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shalimar

Lololololol.


----------



## IKE

LOL Ken.


----------



## IKE

Phoenix said:


> He's pinned me against it a number of times, and I had to sit and spin to make things work right.



Hmmm......I'm having a hard time getting a mental image of how this spinning technique of yours works. 

Can you post a short clip or some pics ?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ameriscot

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 30339




You just made me spew tea all over my keyboard!!!!!!! :lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Phoenix

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 30339




Gotta love this.


----------



## Phoenix

Pappy said:


>



Excellent. Where do you people find these cute cartoons?


----------



## Phoenix

IKE said:


> Hmmm......I'm having a hard time getting a mental image of how this spinning technique of yours works.
> 
> Can you post a short clip or some pics ?



I decided to take my dad's advice.  He always talked about "greasing the car."  A lot of "grease" is required for the spin to work.  Being so close to the ceiling I have to duck a little - or should the word start with an f...oops bad girl.  I'm not too far from the corner, so I have to start the spin by pushing myself along.  Think of those old time merry-go-rounds we had in grade school. It takes a couple of tries, but pretty soon it's spinning good and rubbing everything just right.  At this age a man is not as trigger happy as in his youth, so it's pleasurable for me too. 

I'll see what I can do about the clips.  I have to find someone to take the pictures.


----------



## Butterfly

NancyNGA said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to work a _bicycle_ into the next one.



Be careful -- that might get dangerous!  I don't think the Kama Sutra mentions bicycles at all.


----------



## Shalimar

Perhaps a unicycle? Jugglers? Gotta love acrobats, aka Yul Brynner!


----------



## Phoenix

First off, the bicycle or unicycle would need a large seat and maybe trainer wheels.


----------



## Pappy

Here you go, Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix

Pappy said:


> Here you go, Phoenix.



Excellent!!!  That should do the trick.


----------



## Pappy

Oh, no......


----------



## Phoenix

Pappy said:


> Oh, no......



lol.  Pappy, do you now these guys?


----------



## Shalimar

HaHaHaHa, pappy, you rock!


----------



## IKE

phoenix said:


> i decided to take my dad's advice.  He always talked about "greasing the car."  a lot of "grease" is required for the spin to work.  Being so close to the ceiling i have to duck a little - or should the word start with an f...oops bad girl.  I'm not too far from the corner, so i have to start the spin by pushing myself along.  Think of those old time merry-go-rounds we had in grade school. It takes a couple of tries, but pretty soon it's spinning good and rubbing everything just right.  At this age a man is not as trigger happy as in his youth, so it's pleasurable for me too.
> 
> I'll see what i can do about the clips.  I have to find someone to take the pictures.



l m a o !


----------



## Phoenix

IKE said:


> l m a o !



Do you need some glue?


----------



## Ruthanne

I can't look at this thread any more, it is giving me feelings....ya know.....like I'm reading porn! *blushing*


----------



## ossian

Ruthanne said:


> I can't look at this thread any more, it is giving me feelings....ya know.....like I'm reading porn! *blushing*


And I am having a hard time following it! But I am not sure if that is because I am naive or just a slow reader.


----------



## Ruthanne

ossian said:


> And I am having a hard time following it! But I am not sure if that is because I am naive or just a slow reader.


:rofl1:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Phoenix said:


> I decided to take my dad's advice.  He always talked about "greasing the car."  A lot of "grease" is required for the spin to work.  Being so close to the ceiling I have to duck a little - or should the word start with an f...oops bad girl.  I'm not too far from the corner, so I have to start the spin by pushing myself along.  Think of those old time merry-go-rounds we had in grade school. It takes a couple of tries, but pretty soon it's spinning good and rubbing everything just right.  At this age a man is not as trigger happy as in his youth, so it's pleasurable for me too.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about the clips.  I have to find someone to take the pictures.


----------



## IKE

Phoenix said:


> Do you need some glue ?



I get the reason for using lotsa grease but what the hell is the glue for ?.......OMG did something fall off ?

*looking down*.......Phewww !


----------



## Phoenix

IKE said:


> I get the reason for using lotsa grease but what the hell is the glue for ?.......OMG did something fall off ?
> 
> *looking down*.......Phewww !


You said you were laughing your a... off.  So I was offering glue so you could reattach it.  

Ken N Tx - cool commercial.  Very appropriate here.

On the serious side of comedy....  I wanta say how much I appreciate everyone's sense of humor here.  I know some of us on this site are going through things that are difficult for us.  The levity on this thread helps ease things.  It makes us know that we can make it through.  Thank you all.


----------



## ossian

Phoenix said:


> You said you were laughing your a... off.  So I was offering glue so you could reattach it.
> 
> Ken N Tx - cool commercial.  Very appropriate here.
> 
> On the serious side of comedy....  I wanta say how much I appreciate everyone's sense of humor here.  I know some of us on this site are going through things that are difficult for us.  The levity on this thread helps ease things.  It makes us know that we can make it through.  Thank you all.


Absolutely! That struck me earlier when there were some moans about the nature of the topic. Humour can be a great tonic. Hopefully everyone appreciates that.


----------



## HazyDavey

After reading all these great posts, I feel like starting up smoking again.


----------



## Shalimar

Roll another one......


----------



## HazyDavey

Shalimar  

lol !!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Hazy Davey said:


> After reading all these great posts, I feel like starting up smoking again.


:lol:


----------



## Phoenix

Hazy Davey said:


> After reading all these great posts, I feel like starting up smoking again.



Are we invited to participate?


----------



## HazyDavey

Phoenix said:


> Are we invited to participate?



Yes absolutely, just follow the smoke and I'll leave the light on. Um, can you bring some munchies?


----------



## Phoenix

Hazy Davey said:


> Yes absolutely, just follow the smoke and I'll leave the light on. Um, can you bring some munchies?



Good, good.  Thanks.  So that's the smoke I see....since you are in Northern CA, and I'm in SW OR.  Okay, I'll bring chips and dip, brownies...gotta have brownies for tradition's sake.  Oh, I know I should bring cookies too. These are wonderful.  They are sort of like soft sugar cookies with strawberry jelly in the top center and chocolate chips in the body of the cookie.  They are addicting.


----------



## Shalimar

I shall bring homemade ice cream and pie.


----------



## Phoenix

Shalimar said:


> I shall bring homemade ice cream and pie.



I was hoping that's what you'd bring.  You can stop in and ride south with me.


----------



## Shalimar

Phoenix said:


> I was hoping that's what you'd bring.  You can stop in and ride south with me.


Yes!


----------



## Pappy

Shalimar said:


> I shall bring homemade ice cream and pie.



Shalimar. May I suggest this flavor of ice cream. You'll need a stiff scooper to scoop it out.


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy! The best yet! I just spit coffee oll over the cat--it wasn't hot, but still!lolololol


----------



## Phoenix

Pappy said:


> Shalimar. May I suggest this flavor of ice cream. You'll need a stiff scooper to scoop it out.



Okay, Shali, I'll be expecting you.  Looks good to me, Pappy.


----------



## Pappy

That figures.......


----------



## Keesha

jujube said:


> Well, they did come out with a generic for Viagara and it's a lot cheaper:  Micoxaflopin.





Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 30339







ossian said:


> Absolutely! That struck me earlier when there were some moans about the nature of the topic. Humour can be a great tonic. Hopefully everyone appreciates that.




:smug1: :rofl1:
THIS thread is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Keesha

For the record, I visited this thread because it was posted that Lon has added a lot of humour to this site and had people laughing. I thought maybe this would bring back some happy memories. 

Geez! It’s not like I wrote the thread. It was here under ‘humour’ but I suppose it was humourous then but not now?:shrug:


----------



## IKE

Maybe just a different crowd back in 2016 Keesha......dunno.


----------



## Pappy




----------

